# lomotil,bentyl and fiber



## jobabe56 (Nov 30, 2000)

Does anyone take this sort of combo? I wonder if the lomotil or imodium would counteract with the fiber or vise versa. I still have a little lotro left but I'm working on a plan to start as soon as it is gone. Hopefully I'll find the right combination so I won't have to quit working and not have to resort to anti-depressants.


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

is the lomotil working for your diareah??? i just started taking it.


----------

